# 6 week scan and no heartbeat but still having bad morning sickness



## pink panther (May 4, 2005)

Hi,
we were over the moon when we had a BFP a few weeks ago. But when we had our 6 week scan last week they couldn't see a heartbeat. They said they could see 'something' but there was nothing definitive and definitely not a heart beating. We are due to have another scan tomorrow, which I don't feel optimistic about. But I am still getting very bad nausea (not vomiting) for most of the day, everyday. Is this because I still have the hormones thinking that this is a 'good' pregnancy? I've also experienced a couple of times a white/creamy discharge when I wipe myself after I have gone for a wee-do you know what this means?
I feel like I've been aloowed a couple of weeks to feel happy about a BFP and now the rug has been well and truly pulled from under our feet.


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi,

it may simply have been a couple of days earlier than originally thought, so don't give up hope yet,  tomorrow will give a more definitive answer,

let me know how you get on,

thinking of you,

emilycaitlin xx


----------



## pink panther (May 4, 2005)

Thank you so much for your reply. 
The Doctor still couldn't see a heartbeat so he got a second opinion from a radiographer and a clear heartbeat could be seen!! Still in complete shock, I think I was also shocked as I rarely see my husband cry!
Next scan 2 weeks time.  

Sarah xx


----------

